# XM Has Live 8 Coverage



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will broadcast global performances from Live 8, the concert series put together by Bob Geldof to bring attention to third world issues. On July 2, XM will carry Live 8 concerts from London, Paris, Berlin, Rome and Philadelphia, with XM personalities covering performances live on location, the company said. Coverage will be delivered via seven dedicated XM channels, offering more than 55 hours of live performances from the venues, XM said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

